# Anyone using this Lenovo Mini Desktop? Opinions welcome as well



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lenovo Mini PC

First off, I searched DIYMA!!! Not google or mp3car.com. I like you guys better and wanted to see what you all thought first.

Hey guys, saw this deal today and while I'm sure the apple mini may possibly be more reliable, I'm more comfortable with a Windows platform and thought there would be more Windows based audio processing programs and other cool software I could use in the vehicle. Plus it has HDMI out, more ram, and it's cheaper. 

I understand there are boot time issues, but I might try to use a solid state drive instead of a regular hard drive. I know there are also other PC in car environment issues and I can go through the carpc forum for that. Just more used to you guys and thought I'd ask my initials before I got too in depth.

Thanks!


----------

